
Founders: It’s not 1990. Stop treating your employees like it is - hudibras
https://medium.com/@tikhon/founders-it-s-not-1990-stop-treating-your-employees-like-it-is-523f48fe90cb#.c3l8z068j
======
PhantomGremlin
_Founders complain constantly they can’t hire engineers._

There are currently too many startups. The risks aren't worth it for most
people working at established companies. Which leaves a smaller pool of
potential recruits.

How much more of this do we need: It's "tinder for cats". Such a can't miss
idea, why won't anyone join us for close-to-zero equity and half-salary? But
wait, we have a ping-pong table! We have cots and showers. No need to go home,
ever!

